# Model 908



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Do any of you have any experience with the Smith & Wesson model 908 or 908S?

My main questions are:

1) What is the double action trigger like? 

2) How does the recoil compare to a full sized pistol.

3) Any idea what the typical retail price is?

Thanks.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Bud's Gun Shop has them at $450 and $470 

I don't know the other answers.

Search on these words: s&w model 908

Add: Not the regular Buds but similar name.


----------

